# CHANGE PS2 steering wheel into a PC wheel.



## caveman_1990 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys 

I have just download a cracked version of Test drive unlimited and the game looks very good. I was wondering if anyone knows or HAVE DONE it, moding a Fanatec Speedster 2(or any other wheel) for PS2 use into a USB port for example. 

Any ideas or ways to mod it please post it here.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 3, 2007)

check this out.

i have one that works with both n64 and ps2 controllers and it works great.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 4, 2007)

not sure if this would work with wheel,





original guide, http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psxeng/index.htm
i just used the psxpad driver, works well with my ps2 pad, apart from analogue bottons, 
dpadpr50 is used ps and older pads, but may work with the wheel, both drivers picked up both analogue sticks,
xbox to usb drivers incase you find em useful, one for pad, other for ir control, the cable is fairly easy to make, the wires are same colour as usb cables, ignoring the yellow wire. i made one using one of the controller port from a dead xbox.


----------



## caveman_1990 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you for the help everyone I think I might start doing the mod from Spud107. Wish me luck ^_^.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 5, 2007)

an old printer cable is what i used,old ports from dead ps2, an diodes from dead psu,








heres the options fot the psxpad driver


----------



## caveman_1990 (Jul 5, 2007)

But wait my mobo does not have DB-25 connecter. Is there a way to change it into a USB or PS/2 connecter?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.zen35383.zen.co.uk/stnield/usb2psx.gif



http://www.zen35383.zen.co.uk/stnield/usbpads.htm


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 6, 2007)

ah yes! zen! why didn't i think to look there?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 7, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> I have just download a cracked version of Test drive unlimited


 buy the software!


----------

